# Turning on irrigation system for spring troubles....



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Well, to save some money I decided to watch some videos on turning on my sprinkler system & do it myself. After turning on the water main to the system, 2 zones started right up and started watering, before I even turned on the controller....the last 2 zones of my 4 zones...I turn the main off & every time I turn the main on...they go on, even with the controller off...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Are the values turned on manually at the solenoids?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2n2dQMrdQ


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Either the valves are opened manually, or the valves are malfunctioning.

If they are closed manually you can try taking them apart to clean. But with the money to replace the guts with new parts while you are in there.

I open my system myself each year when though I have a service plan. I still need them to winterize but this saved me some $$$ in spring repairs.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

@jht3 Sorry for the late reply, thank you so much, this was the problem, 2 zones were left opened manually by my sprinkler guy...probably to get my business in turning them on again in the spring, unless this is normal to leave the last 2 zones open when winterizing....thanks again, everything is working now 100%


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

At least it was a free fix and you learned something.


----------

